# which one?



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

I've been playing about with some edits of an image taken in the evening at a local ocean baths and have 4 edits (so far) - which do you prefer and why?

edit 1










edit 2










edit 3










edit 4


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hmmmm..... It's a close call between #1 & #3 for me, #1 appears a more natural colouring and #3 appears slightly more 'crisp' and defined.

I do like the soft-focus on #2, though #4 just doesn't look right, too dark, unnatural colours and blurred.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

I like the color of #1 best - very cool tones as opposed to the more warm tones of #2 & #3. But the foreground and especially the woman needs to be lightened (like it is in #2).


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Three for me. It represents more of the feeling on sunset - could be 'warmer' in tone possibly.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

DonaldG said:


> Three for me. It represents mpre of the feeling on sunset - could be 'warmer' in tone possibly.


I guess I'm a morning person. :grin:


----------



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

One and three are very similar - in three the blacks and whites have been crushed using a levels adjustment - gives it more oomph!, less softness and accentuates the blocks and their numbers -these are probably the closest to how it actually appeared when there on location.

Two has had a Magic Bullet Looks filter applied: some diffuse glow, some saturation decrease and some colour filtering (stronger greens)- I like the effect of this one - but yes, the lady in the foreground does need to be more prominent by lightening or something.

Four has had a pretty intense Magic Bullet Looks workover - vignetting, colour filters (green and blue), diffuse glow, blur, grain, decrease in saturation - all to give it the look of some films that have that unreal (spot on WereBo) but eerie look.

Thanks for your comments


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Although #4 looks 'unnatural', that only relative to this planet; It would a wonderful pic of some other possible planet :grin:


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

WereBo said:


> Although #4 looks 'unnatural', that only relative to this planet; It would a wonderful pic of some other possible planet :grin:


Yeah, the ones with methane atmosphere. But wouldn't there be another sun coming up as the other was setting? Talk about tough lighting!!!


----------

